# PCMasterrace - Pro / Contra.



## DARK_SESSION (2. April 2015)

Hallo, ich möchte eine rege Diskussion über das Thema starten. Ich denke hier sind zu 90% PC Spieler anwesend die mitlesen, von daher wird das Ergebnis relevant sein. Seid ihr Pro Pcmasterrace oder Contra? Anlass zu dem Thread ist eine Diskussion unter einer GTA V news, dort wurde von den sich selbst ernannten "wertvolleren" spielern größtenteils nur mit Ignoranz argumentiert. Ich denke meine eigene Meinung sollte klar sein, ich möchte aber trotzdem den guten alten Ruf der PC Spieler weiter währen lassen.


----------



## Locuza (2. April 2015)

Was genau ist jetzt pro "Masterrace" und was ist contra?


----------



## Tiz92 (2. April 2015)

Überhaupt PC Gamer als Masterrace zu bezeichnen hat schon stark was nazistisches und rassistisches an sich.

Wir haben die schnellste und vielseitigste Plattform und die Konsolen bremsen oft Fortschritt aus, aber so ist es halt. Alle wollen nicht basteln und tweaken sondern DVD einlegen und zocken und dabei aufm Divan liegen.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (2. April 2015)

Locuza schrieb:


> Was genau ist jetzt pro "Masterrace" und was ist contra?


Das musst du jetzt ergänzen 

Ich bin wie Tiz tendenziell dagegen da es die Gamer an sich spaltet und für eine menge unnötigen Hass und Mitläufer sorgt.


----------



## Locuza (2. April 2015)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Wir haben die schnellste und vielseitigste Plattform und die Konsolen bremsen oft Fortschritt aus, aber so ist es halt. Alle wollen nicht basteln und tweaken sondern DVD einlegen und zocken und dabei aufm Divan liegen.


Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es schwer den Konsolen oft das ausbremsen von Fortschritt zu attestieren. 
Da gehen zu viele Dinge in die Rechnung mit herein und jedes Spiel hat andere Tendenzen. 

Es gibt keine Alternativwelt zum vergleichen, aber bei einigen Spielen liegt der Flaschenhals auch bei der Mannpower und Content Creation, da interessiert die Technik weniger. 
Ebenso ist der PC-Markt extrem fragmentiert, die High-End PC User "heulen" da zwar immer vom kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, aber das gilt auch anders herum.
Es gibt auch viele alte PC-Möhren, die effektiv schlechter als die Konsolen sind. 
Konsolen führen auch zu einem technischen Standard, positiv, als auch negativ. 

Was wäre wenn, finde ich persönlich ab und zu schon sehr interessant, aber ich möchte mich ungern wegen mögliche Alternativen beschweren. 
Letztendlich ändert das nichts an der Welt und das Meckern verläuft ins unnötige Blutdruck steigern. 



DARK_SESSION schrieb:


> Das musst du jetzt ergänzen
> 
> Ich bin wie Tiz tendenziell dagegen da es die Gamer an sich spaltet und für eine menge unnötigen Hass und Mitläufer sorgt.


Der Masterrace Begriff war ja von Anfang an eine zynische Kritik an PCler. 
Ich selber finde den Begriff lustig, halt der typische Meme-Charakter. 

Problematisch ist es wie immer, wenn gewisse Sachen zu weit und zu ernst genommen werden.


----------



## Heumond (3. April 2015)

Gäbe es eine vernünftige Maus- + Tastaturunterstützung auf der Konsole hätte ich vielleicht auch eine hier stehen.
Allein schon Menüs welche für Controller gebaut wurden nerven mich.
Man würde eine Geige auch nicht mit einer Salami streichen.

Der zweite große Faktor ist die Modbarkeit von Spielen und die ganze Indieszene.
Die AAA-Spiele die mich in den letzten 5 Jahren angemacht haben kann man fast an einer Hand abzählen.
Viel zu viel generischer casual Mist, das ist garnicht meins.

Wenn jemand allerdings Spaß an einem BF 78 oder CoD 95 finden kann oder ähnliche Vertreter anderer Genre mag wird dieser auch sicherlich mit einer Konsole glücklich. 
Es kann nur jeder für sich beantworten.

Ich habe mir vor 3 Tagen CoD 2 wieder installiert und bin immernoch genervt wie schlecht die Serie wurde.
Manchmal ist weniger einfach mehr. Ein CS hat sich nicht grundlos so wenig verändert.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (3. April 2015)

Tiz92 schrieb:


> Überhaupt PC Gamer als Masterrace zu bezeichnen hat schon stark was nazistisches und rassistisches an sich.
> 
> Wir haben die schnellste und vielseitigste Plattform und die Konsolen bremsen oft Fortschritt aus, aber so ist es halt. Alle wollen nicht basteln und tweaken sondern DVD einlegen und zocken und dabei aufm Divan liegen.




Wir sind hier schon in einem PC Forum.


----------



## RavionHD (3. April 2015)

Meinst Du mit PC Masterrace diese Seite?
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/

Die Seite kriegt sehr viele neue Mitglieder, wächst wirklich extrem schnell, aktuell sind es gut über 350.000 und es ist somit das 84 größte Subreddit im gesamten Redditforum.

Oder was meinst Du?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (3. April 2015)

Der Begriff ist für mich nichts aussagend. Weshalb soll sich eine Gruppe der anderen abschotten und sie sogar beleidigen, wenn es wieder nur um Geld und den E-Pen.. geht? 

Ich bin Multiplattformspieler (PC, PS4&3, 3DS) und habe da meinen Spass, besser als bashen und co. Die Vor- und Nachteile jedes System sind auch grösstenteils bekannt. Ich wäre eher für "Gloriousmasterrace" als eine einzelne Plattform. 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## saufhorst (3. April 2015)

Ist lustig, wenn man andere ein bisschen ärgern will. Aber richtig ernst nehmen werden es wohl die wenigsten.


----------



## Kinguin (3. April 2015)

Heumond schrieb:


> Gäbe es eine vernünftige Maus- + Tastaturunterstützung auf der Konsole hätte ich vielleicht auch eine hier stehen.
> .



Es gibt zwar einen Adapter dafür, aber ich wäre auch dafür, dass Sony/MS das auch so ermöglicht einbaut, aber den Schritt müssen sie gehen.
Spätestens mit der nächsten Gen.



Patrick.C schrieb:


> Der Begriff ist für mich nichts aussagend. Weshalb soll sich eine Gruppe der anderen abschotten und sie sogar beleidigen, wenn es wieder nur um Geld und den E-Pen.. geht?



So siehts aus.
Ursprünglich war der Begriff wirklich eine Satire wie Locuza richtig angemerkt hat, aber mittlerweile ist das für viele nur noch ein Grund andere zu beleidigen.
Das wird dann auch noch als Humor abgetan, aber kein Wunder, dass man so einem Bullshit nur im Internet über den Weg läuft.

In der Öffentlichkeit würde man sich ja damit blamieren, kein Wunder daher, dass die Gruppe existiert ,ist wie mit den anderen Foren für Fanatiker/Extremisten - die wirken ja im Internet auch nur groß, weil die da Klappe schön weit aufreißen kann, ohne Konsequenzen zu befürchten.
Für mich sind einige davon einfach eine Beleidigung für den Großteil der PCGamer,früher ging es auch ohne die Mustardrace.
Ich spiele zwar nur seit 8 Jahren am PC, andere aber als "Peasants" zu bezeichnen, den Drang hatte ich nie - warum auch ?
Wir sind nun mal alle Gamer.

PS: Ach ja noch trauriger wird es ja,dass einige von denen dann auch noch ein Consolemasterracheforum eröffnen, weil man sonst nix zu tun.


----------



## RyzA (3. April 2015)

Ich finde es in zwei Lager einzuteilen " Die PC Gamer" und "Die Konsolenzocker" ist sowieso Quatsch. Viele PC Zocker haben mitlerweile auch eine Konsole als Zweitgerät.
Wir haben hier zu Hause auch noch zwei Konsolen (Wii, PS4). Hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## LudwigX (3. April 2015)

Ich schaue seit dem Fiasko in /r/gaming ab und zu dort vorbei (einer der Moderatoren hat damals ein Link zu einem Gamer PC gelöscht,  weil das nichts mit gaming zu tun habe. Daraufhin hat die "pcmasterrace"  den subreddit mit allerlei PC Posts,  gemoddeten Spielen u. s. w überflutet.)  
Alles in allem gehört das für mich eher zu einem traurigem Subreddit. Da läuft einfach viel zu viel falsch: Gabe Newell ist ein Quasi Gott,  Steam ist die quasi einzige Plattform dort.  Die Worte der Konsolenspieler werden ihnen im Mund umgedreht.  So quasi jeder dort hört sich an als ob er in 4k mit 60 fps spielt.
Viele da glauben auch ,  dass ein 350$ Pc mit einer PS4 mithalten kann.  
Das Lustigste war aber als die Zeitschrift PCGamer folgenden Artikel schrieb:
Letâ€™s stop calling ourselves the â€œPC Master Raceâ€ - PC Gamer

MMn war der Artikel richtig gut. Doch in dem Subreddit scheinen sich nur die wenigsten Mitglieder Gedanken darüber zu machen wie ihr Verhalten (und ihr Name) nach außen hin wirkt


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2015)

Ich versteh das hier nicht so richtig: ist PC Masterrace jetzt ein Ausdruck, denn sich Konsolen-Hasser selber geben? Oder nennen umgekehrt die Konsolenspieler die PC-Spieler, die den PC glorifizieren und Konsolen schlechteden, so? Und in beiden Fällen kommt noch die Zusatzfrage: meint die Frage des Threads "pro PC Masterrace", dass man diesen AUSDRUCK gut/passend findet, oder ist damit nur gemeint, dass man Pro PC ist, also bei der Diskussion eher auf der Seite von PC-Spielern ist, die den PC klar als das bessere System sehen?  ^^ 

Ich selber lese den Ausdruck hier zum ersten Mal...


----------



## Bunny_Joe (3. April 2015)

Dieses masterrace Zeugs ist das Dümmste was ich gehört habe seit dem Gamergate.

Ursprünglich wohl sarkastisch gemeint, wurde dieser Begriff von Vollidioten übernommen und nervt mich in letzter Zeit immer mehr.


----------



## Kinguin (3. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich versteh das hier nicht so richtig: ist PC Masterrace jetzt ein Ausdruck, denn sich Konsolen-Hasser selber geben? Oder nennen umgekehrt die Konsolenspieler die PC-Spieler, die den PC glorifizieren und Konsolen schlechteden, so? Und in beiden Fällen kommt noch die Zusatzfrage: meint die Frage des Threads "pro PC Masterrace", dass man diesen AUSDRUCK gut/passend findet, oder ist damit nur gemeint, dass man Pro PC ist, also bei der Diskussion eher auf der Seite von PC-Spielern ist, die den PC klar als das bessere System sehen?  ^^
> 
> Ich selber lese den Ausdruck hier zum ersten Mal...



Die Gründe für die Bezeichnung sind unterschiedlich, Konsolenhass gehört aber auch dazu.
Wobei das auch zu einfach wäre, ursprünglich hat der Begriff etwas satirisch.
Manche erklären aber auch den Begriff damit, dass er aus Wut eingeführt wurde, weil der PC angeblich jahre lang schlecht geredet worden ist, jetzt "schlägt man einfach nur zurück".
Und manche schwimmen einfach nur mit.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (3. April 2015)

Ich bin Pro. Allerdings Pro Gamer!
Dieses PC Master Race gedöns ist doch absolut kindisch. -.-


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. April 2015)

Eigentlich ist die "Masterrace" eine Antwort auf "Frickler"


----------



## 442 (3. April 2015)

Frickler?

Ich brauch den Computer so oder so etwas leistungsstarker, außerdem zockt der Großteil meiner Freunde auch auf PC. Hätten die alle Konsolen würd ich vermutlich Konsole + Notebook fahren.
Ich find das Masterrace Gedöns nur immer lustig.


----------



## DARK_SESSION (3. April 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich versteh das hier nicht so richtig: ist PC Masterrace jetzt ein Ausdruck, denn sich Konsolen-Hasser selber geben? Oder nennen umgekehrt die Konsolenspieler die PC-Spieler, die den PC glorifizieren und Konsolen schlechteden, so? Und in beiden Fällen kommt noch die Zusatzfrage: meint die Frage des Threads "pro PC Masterrace", dass man diesen AUSDRUCK gut/passend findet, oder ist damit nur gemeint, dass man Pro PC ist, also bei der Diskussion eher auf der Seite von PC-Spielern ist, die den PC klar als das bessere System sehen?  ^^
> 
> Ich selber lese den Ausdruck hier zum ersten Mal...


Also, ein PCMasterrace User wird sich meistens damit glorifizieren dass er auf einem PC spielt und die minderwertigen und dreckigen "Bauer" nur auf einer Konsole. Jedes Argument wird wie bereits gesagt im Mund verdreht und ins lächerliche gezogen (Dies aber nur bei kommentaren von konsolenspielern). Sprich wenn jemand öffentlich irgendwo "PC masterrace" postet kann er einerseits damit meinen dass jene Konsolen nicht so gut wie der PC sind, oder er möchte provozierend stellvertretend für alle anderen PC Spieler die Konsolenschaft beleidigen. Wobei zweiteres öfter zutrifft.

Und hier wurde oftmals geschrieben dass es anfangs nur Satire war. Damit habt ihr natürlich recht, aber manche übertreiben es regelrecht. Just got my first glorious tattoo - Imgur


----------



## DARK_SESSION (5. April 2015)

Sorry für den Doppelpost, aber wäre toll wenn es mehr Meinungen zu hören gäbe. Hier eine Erklärung für alle die sich darunter nichts vorstellen können!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWVl_6ulNYs


----------



## DARK_SESSION (9. April 2015)

Mehr Beiträge bitte !


----------

